# World Vaping Day



## Rob Fisher (15/9/14)

As most of you know the 18th of September is World Vaping Day!

If any vendors or retailers are having specials for World Vaping Day then feel free to announce them here!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Al3x (15/9/14)

MDK Vapes will extend the current special offer on the Sigelei 50w up until wednesday the 17th 12h00 so whomever orders will receive their mod on or before World Vaping Day the 18th of September

Special is for sigelei 50w at a reduced price of R1125 and
Delivery via overnight courier to door reduced to R75

Edit - 
To add to this we will be offering up 3 Sigelei 50w devices at the crazy price of R1100 incl Delivery excl battery
This special will only be on the 18th from 06h00 to 12h00 and will be strictly first come first served.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Just B (15/9/14)

To celebrate World Vaping Day we at Just "B" Juiced are having a wonderful sale.

ALL OUR JUICES 30ML R85.00

*Now remember this is just for THURSDAY 18 SEPTEMBER 2014 - But you can pre-order...........*

Happy vaping everyone.

Hazelnut 
Peach & Apricot
Cherry Fizz Pop 
Bubblegum
Mango 
Grape
Naartjie 
Mint
Condensed Milk 
Turkish Delight
Vanilla 
Butterscotch
Butterscotch Mint 
Green Apple

BERRY BEEG SQUISHY
If you enjoy the taste of berries, then this flavour will definitely satisfy all your senses as it bounces around your mouth.

VERNON'S SECRET
The fresh taste of spearmint runs into your mouth mixed with the creamy sweet taste of strawberry.

MAARTJIE
The sweet smooth silky taste of Mango fills your mouth and then that clean taste of Naartjie infiltrates your taste buds as you exhale.

*TOBACCO FLAVOURS * *NICOTINE LEVELS*
Black Honey Tobacco 0, 3, 6, 9. 12 and 18
RY4

CONTACT DETAILS:
Bettina 082 329 3937
bettina@justbjuiced.co.za

SUPPLIERS OF JUST “B” JUICED

*KWAZULU NATAL*
*STATUS QUO*
102 Oxford Market
HILLCREST
031-7656860

*JUST VAPING*
Craig Stuart 082 774 5850
GLENWOOD

*WESTERN CAPE
The VAPING REVOLUTION (TABLE VIEW)*
@Metal Liz
Liz 083 399 6857

*JOHANNESBURG
VAPE CARTEL*
@KieranD
Kieran 082 858 6722

*UITENHAGE*
Andrew Theron
0729864752

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## KieranD (15/9/14)

I know that there are a few plans in place

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (16/9/14)

​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/9/14)

*WORLD VAPING DAY SALE - 18/09/2014*​The first ever World Vaping Day in March 2012 was a successful worldwide event recognising the phenomenal success of the modern alternative to smoking. Each year will be bigger and better – so make sure your country’s community group keep their page here updated.

To celebrate this we at Vape King are offering 10% off all online purchases (Yes this does include items that are already on sale aswell) and for every purchase made in store you will receive a free bottle of juice (One per customer)

We go live 12:00am this evening so keep an eye on our website, social media, forum pages and your email!!!!

​

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------

